# Corid and Vitamin B



## Phil McDonnell (Mar 24, 2021)

Hello all, I know there is other thread regarding Corid, but this is specifically to ask two questions.

I have a goat that her fecal came back with 1080 oocysts/gram Eimeria, my vet said to drench her daily for 5 days using 1ml Corid undiluted syringed into her mouth. Also added a B-Complex shot 1cc twice a day.

My question, is it okay to drench undiluted and do I need the B-Complex during treatment? 

There is so much information out there that says to use B after treatment if the goat is showing signs of Thiamine deficiency.

Thank you for your time.


----------



## caprines.n.me (Mar 24, 2021)

My guess is that 1ml undiluted is the easiest way to administer it.  It sure is easier to get 1 ml of something into a goat than an ounce of something. 

How big is your goat? 

I'd sure do the b-complex.  Can't really overdose on B-complex.  Anything the body doesn't use is passed out in pee.   Thiamine deficiency is no fun and it's better to prevent it than to try and over come it.

This excerpt is from the Tennessee Meat Goat website.

"Thiamine deficiency in a goat can produce life-threatening conditions. Administer thiamine injectably whenever a goat becomes ill. Usage of Fortified Vitamin B Complex is acceptable, because it contains Vitamin B 1 as well as other necessary B vitamins. Dosage is four (4) cc's per hundred pounds bodyweight given IM (into the muscle) every 12 hours. Since all B vitamins are water soluble, overdosing is difficult and the margin of safety is wide. Better too much than not enough when giving B vitamins."


----------



## Phil McDonnell (Mar 24, 2021)

caprines.n.me said:


> My guess is that 1ml undiluted is the easiest way to administer it.  It sure is easier to get 1 ml of something into a goat than an ounce of something.
> 
> How big is your goat?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply. My goats is ~50lbs around a year or so old. I rescued her from an auction house and she is in pretty bad shape. Treated for worms but now treating for Coccidia. I just wanted to make sure I wouldn't be hurting her with the direct Corid undiluted. I have read so much in the past couple of days that my head is spinning because everyone has a different opinion. Some people say don't give B because that is how Corid works and by giving B you negate the Corid. I guess I would rather be safe and give the B.


----------



## caprines.n.me (Mar 24, 2021)

I've read that too.  Only way to know for sure is to have another fecal run after treatment.   I use a different drug for coccidia.  It's called toltrazuril. It gets used mostly for prevention and it's not cheap.  You can google it.


----------

